# 91 Sentra SE-R Rims



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

91 Sentra SE-R Rims, $140, for pick-up here in SoCal only as i do not want to deal with shipping, good condition.

Tevs 
[email protected]
714-939-2674 wk.
714-484-0325 hm.


----------

